# 11 DPO, Negative HPT but POSITIVE OPK?



## SarahRae

I am 11 DPO, I took a test this morning with my FMU and got a :bfn: ..... I was using the EARLY pregnancy test strips ordered off of the internet that claim they are very sensitive, the package says 10 miu. I feel like if I were pregnant the test would have picked up something by now :( ... I decided to do a OPK, because I literally have at least 40 of them under my bathroom sink, and to my surprise is was POSITIVE? I have a 32 day cycle, and I always ovulate on day 18 or 19.. I not only use OPK's to predict ovulation but I temperature chart to confirm that I have ovulated it. So how can I now be getting another positive OPK 11 days later, oh, and, my AF is due tomorrow! BOOOH! Somebody with some insight or comments please tell me what this means!!!?


----------



## waiting2012

Not an expert so someone may have a different answer than I have for you, but here is what I've read back when I used them myself...

The test can pick up surges of LH in the system AFTER ovulation which is why if you are using them--you stop using them after you get your def. positive opk.

Temps are also not always fool proof in determining ovulation and you opk could be telling you that you are ovulating now OR its just a sudden surge that does occur sometimes before AF--explains why when women rip those digis that are negative apart they sometimes see 2 lines but NOT preggo because AF shows up a day or 2 later.

If it was me--I would def BD' just to be sure. 

And one last tidbit--an opk will not be positive until after you get your :bfp: hpt although I read online that some women that have had :bfp: hpts, don't ever get a positive opk again...

Good Luck!!! I hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## SarahRae

:dohh: ... Yeah, your completely right - I never should have taken the OPK, now it's just got me wondering. Attribute it to my addiction to "POAS" ... haha! Thanks for the advice, I will be sure to BD just in case! 

Best of luck to you, I hope the AF stays FAR from you as well. xx


----------



## hope4bump

When I got pregnant my previous time, my Internet cheapie had no line at all. I ran out of tests and later that same day did an OPK, which was positive. Tested the next day and got a BFP :)Good luck :dust:


----------



## SarahRae

That gives me some hope. What type of test did you use the following day? I'm starting to think these internet cheapie's aren't nearly as sensitive as they claim to be!! Will be going to get another test today if AF doesn't arrive.... she hasn't reared her ugly head yet!!! :happydance:


----------



## everthingX

Hi Sarah, I had this with my first pregnancy. I ran out of the IC's as had been using them so much and coming up BFN, tried an OPK in desperation and it had a faint line on it, so rushed out and bought a store pregnancy test and was pregnant with my baby boy!! Any other time I've used OPK's they say negative at the end so you never know, good luck hun x

p.s. your thread stood out to me as I'm in the same boat again ha ha....I've been using the IC's nothing so used an OPK as I felt that was more sensitive last time and had two faints again. I'm 12DPO and knew by this time with my first pregnancy but only by the shop pregnancy test as the IC's were so faint...but yet again cos they are cheap I bought more as I am addicted to testing and now in same boat LOL! I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## hope4bump

The test I got the next day was a first response  xx good luck x


----------



## SarahRae

NO AF yet ladies...:thumbup: Thank god! First response have always worked well for me! I used one with a chemical pregnancy I had last month... it was positive at 10dpo, and slowly the lines started to fade and get lighter each day... until I went for blood work which showed my HCG levels dropping instead of rising, so it was a definite very EARLY miscarriage. :cry:

I feel discouraged though because last month I got a + at 10DPO, and it's now 12DPO and not even a hint of a line!! :growlmad:


----------



## waiting2012

I had +, -, +, - tests to the point I said "F" it and got a blood test done at the ER after some weird pinkish brown cm that I was having--I was afraid that it was another early m/c or ???--their blood test came back :bfp:--I had one really good FRE test show + (but it was faint-visible-but in my opinion faint) then some negs and then some faint ones...Long story short--I have had my hcg levels checked--and they were indeed doubling as they should...I am now 8 weeks and my pants are beginning to get that "tight" feeling...LOL...Dr. appointment in the next week or so and hopefully and u/s to see the "bean"...I guess what I'm getting at is--not everyone gets that positive hpt yet they are still pg! For whatever reason I have yet to get one for posperity but I guess since this is the "Last"--its decided to be difficult...:dohh: So don't give up hun! If it keeps showing neg--you could always go the blood test route!

FXed for ya hun!!!!


----------



## SarahRae

Thanks Sarah! That makes me feel a lot better. I took a dollar store test this morning, and it looked like their may have been the FAINTEST line there, but then within like 5-10 mins it looks like it was just some sort of evaporation line! Still no period officially one day late, and I am NEVER late... so I am thinking about getting a first response test, and if that doesn't work then I will head to get blood work! Will keep you ladies posted!!


----------



## everthingX

Fingers crossed then hun, still in with a very good chance x


----------



## everthingX

Any news Sarah? After my OPK's Ive tested with HPTs and they have all come back with a faint faint line, took a shop test today and shows again another faint line but this has been a few days now so I'm guessing the egg hasnt taken and the hcg is getting weaker by the day...but I'm still holding out hope for you and keep checking in!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## SarahRae

:cry:I'm out of this round ladies, going to have to try again next month... AF was 2 days late, but it came this morning! :witch: ----- I think she may have come late this month due to my chemical pregnancy last month!! This sucks big time, guess I should order another round of tests and get charting again! 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALL, and I will be checking in during my next 2 week wait! :hugs::dust:


----------



## everthingX

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry, everything X for next month huni xx


----------



## SarahRae

:hugs:Thanks so much everythingx! Best of luck to you!! Keep me posted xx


----------

